# Access paystatements



## Carntsen (29 Nov 2016)

Hello all. 
I have been in the reserves for just over a year. I am trying to find out how to access my pay stub information. I have been told there is a website I need to access.  I also heard it can be emailed.

Can any give me any further info of how to get this information.

Thanks


----------



## Ex-Pat FlagWagger (29 Nov 2016)

Carntsen said:
			
		

> Hello all.
> I have been in the reserves for just over a year. I am trying to find out how to access my pay stub information. I have been told there is a website I need to access.  I also heard it can be emailed.
> 
> Can any give me any further info of how to get this information.
> ...




If you are on the DWAN you can get access to your pay stubs through EMAA. If you do not have DWAN access you need to request your pay information is sent by email to you. I will see if I can find a soft copy of the EMAA waiver


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kev994 (29 Nov 2016)

I have a copy, I've attempted to attach it


----------



## Carntsen (29 Nov 2016)

Perfect 
Thank you very much


----------

